# Who can tell me about Resorts West Vacation Club?



## Blues (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife and I have been owners at The Ridge Tahoe for what seems like forever. We own a 2BR winter week in the Naegle buildings.  We bought this (resale, yay!) about 20 years ago or so when we liked to ski.  Now DW likes it warm, and we haven't been into skiing for quite a while.  For the last 10 years or so, we just rent out our ski week on eBay.  So we've spent very little time at The Ridge, and I've mostly ignored the quarterly newsletters, some of which probably described the point-based Vacation Club system.

We spent last weekend at The Ridge on bonus time, and had a great time.  While there, we decided that it might be nice to convert to points and be able to use the time in the summer.  We've also discussed (a) trading our week for a summer week, if we could find someone so disposed, or (b) selling the week (which I wanted to do 4 years ago before the market crashed, when we could have gotten more than a few bucks for it, but DW vetoed :ignore: ).  But I digress.

Anyway, we didn't want to sit through a sales presentation.  BTDT. 

Can anyone out there - (a) give a synopsis of how the point system works, (b) give me the real skinny on whether it works (or do you end up giving up your desirable week and find out you can only get the undesirable properties like Ridge Crest), and (c) tell me how much it would cost to do a conversion?

I know there are some knowledgeable TUGgers out there that can give me the real facts, as opposed to what will come out of the mouth of a salesperson.  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2010)

Searching indicates it's an affiliation of three of the "Ridge Properties" being pooled into a mini system

http://www.ridgetahoeresort.com/family_of_resorts.html

I cannot see any value in putting additional cash into the property to convert to points -   You might consider exchanging through an dindependent if you can reserve a prime ski week or RCI/II

No additional sunk costs


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is hard to imagine a less valuable item than an extra cost, multi resort system with only a handful of resorts. Anything less than 50 isn't even worthy of being called a system as there just isn't any real meat of internal choice which is what you are actually paying for. And I assume they are attaching to RCI or II as additional inventory source but we can all do that - hardly worth a big sign up cost. 

Sounds like one to avoid IMO.


----------



## jfk123 (Sep 30, 2010)

We did attend the sales presentation.  I hesitated to respond to you as I'm not sure how accurate my information is - but I will try. The salesman would not give us anything in writing. For example, to get one week in the Tower building (Naegle probably the same points) would cost $10,000, lose our week, and pay almost double maintenance, fees- about $1500. I guess you can come several times.  Someone else may have better details. I never ran into any owners that have converted.  It made no sense at all to us and the salesman couldn't wait to get rid of us.

Joan


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2010)

jfk123 said:


> The salesman would not give us anything in writing.
> to get one week in the Tower building (Naegle probably the same points) would cost $10,000,
> lose our week,
> pay almost double maintenance, fees- about $1500.
> Joan


 
A year in II will cost you $ 89 +139 for an exchange  You could do 43 exchanges for what your up front cost is, not to mention the savings in a "FEES"  - 

I see Ridge Units availale  almost year round . . . .  If it doesn't work for you don't renew . . .


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Pay more to save - and where are the savings?*



Rent_Share said:


> A year in II will cost you $ 89 +139 for an exchange  You could do 43 exchanges for what your up front cost is, not to mention the savings in a "FEES"  -
> 
> I see Ridge Units availale  almost year round . . . .  If it doesn't work for you don't renew . . .



Don't you love how they are going to"save" you money on fees, etc by you spending far more with them to get basically nothing? I don't know how they do it with a straight face. Anyone that thinks it through should see it's a no win game except for THEM!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 30, 2010)

*They Shift Their Consciences Into Neutral -- If They Even Have Consciences.*




timeos2 said:


> I don't know how they do it with a straight face.


When they get dressed for work, they make sure their skivvies & their shoes are way too tight.  

That way, they're so uncomfortable that they can't even crack a smile -- thus making sure they keep a straight face constantly no matter how comical the shuck & jive they spin in front of the customers.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I know that it's a small "system".  I came into it thinking that if they would convert my week to points for a couple hundred bucks, it might be worth it for the additional flexibility.  I was afraid that it might be $thousands, at which point it may be better to sell, even for next to nothing.  I *did* ask their sales office about selling it.  Their response was that we'd net just over $1000, but it may take 12 months or longer to sell it.



jfk123 said:


> We did attend the sales presentation.  I hesitated to respond to you as I'm not sure how accurate my information is - but I will try. The salesman would not give us anything in writing. For example, to get one week in the Tower building (Naegle probably the same points) would cost $10,000, lose our week, and pay almost double maintenance, fees- about $1500. I guess you can come several times.  Someone else may have better details. I never ran into any owners that have converted.  It made no sense at all to us and the salesman couldn't wait to get rid of us.
> 
> Joan



Joan, that sounds like they wanted to sell you an additional week, not convert your existing one.  Is that correct?  I understand the sales-critters making that attempt, but did you ask about just converting your existing week?  Any idea what it would cost?

-Bob


----------



## jfk123 (Sep 30, 2010)

No, he was not trying to sell us another week.  In fact, they only sell points now.  As we own three weeks in the Tower Building and one week at the Ridge View, we mentioned that we would like all four weeks in the Tower Building.  He was just using this as an example of how much it would cost to own enough points ($10,000) to have a week in the Tower Building. He also said that we would have weeks, and weeks of timeshare usage with the points program.  I really didn't understand how that was possible. Hopefully, someone can give you a more detailed explanation.  There must be someone on Tug who has converted.  Again, it was $10,000 plus giving up our week.  I just don't get It.


----------

